# bald vent (maybe?)



## kmnoonan (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm probably being paranoid, but I have a question about my little girl. I had her and my male outside today and to my happiness she took a bath in her water bowl! when she was wet and fluffy I noticed a large nickel-dime sized bald spot where her vent is (I had to lay down on the ground so I was under her bottom to see it) and she was fluffing up the feathers around her butt with her foot. when she is not fluffy you cannot see the spot and she is acting normally otherwise, is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't say for sure without seeing it, but I wouldn't panic. There is a bit of a bald patch around the vent. If the surrounding skin doesn't look irritated, it's probably fine. Keep an eye on her, though, just to be sure.


----------



## kmnoonan (Jul 21, 2014)

thank you! and yes its impossible to see when she is sitting normally and not super fluffed, i will still keep an eye on her and will probably be bringing her to the vet w/in the next couple weeks for a general check up and ill mention it!


----------

